
Machine vision that sees things more the way we do is easier for us to grasp - tokstesla
https://www.technologyreview.com/f/614870/ai-machine-vision-interpretable/
======
sharemywin
Paper from the article:

[https://arxiv.org/pdf/1806.10574.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1806.10574.pdf)

